# waiting on National Registry results! argggg!



## jakobsmommy2004 (Dec 23, 2006)

hi im new here. just finished basic class and took the written. those qusetions were crazy lol. seems like just throw your book out :wacko: 



michelle


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 23, 2006)

ah the waiting period....always fun...however i diddnt take the NREMT just the state test.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 23, 2006)

"Now the real learning begins!" 

You can check your results online, but if more than 3 weeks pass and you don't see results online, call them and politely ask them if you can verify the information that they have. They fat fingered mine, and I ended up getting my results by mail before I got them online.

And they only update the database once a day at 5pm EST on weekdays, so if you don't see your results at 2pm EST, and you don't see them again at 8pm EST, you won't see them so quit clicking "reload."


----------



## YYCmedic (Dec 23, 2006)

Theres always that area that you need to know that will never ever be in your text book...EVER! This section is also known as: "Every call you will ever go to," with that being said I'm sure you did fine, good luck with the results. oh yeah, welcome to EMTLife!!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 23, 2006)

the nremt exam is easy. every answer is high flow O2 and rapid transport.


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 23, 2006)

You forgot  Scene Safety and Open the Airway.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 23, 2006)

scene safety...always scene safety....dont become the patient.


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 23, 2006)

Ahhh yes.  EMR... registration... I hated it. 

We got our results for the scenario back right away but then... the waiting period for the written.


It was hell.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Dec 24, 2006)

jeepmedic said:


> You forgot  Scene Safety and Open the Airway.



Ehemmm, BSI/PPE


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 24, 2006)

Hahah thats all common sense.


THe only thing that EMRs can do is walk in with a c-collar and NRB... hahaha drive fast!


----------



## EMS215 (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey, I just took the NREMT exam too. I took it on the 21st in Gloucester County NJ. Waiting is the worst part.


----------



## smacphee (Dec 24, 2006)

I just took the test on the 21st too.  I think I passed but I too hate the wait.


----------



## EMS215 (Dec 27, 2006)

smacphee said:


> I just took the test on the 21st too.  I think I passed but I too hate the wait.



where did you take the test?


----------



## smacphee (Dec 28, 2006)

I went to the San Francisco Paramedic Association.


----------



## EMS215 (Dec 28, 2006)

well, it's a week later, we'll see if the scores get posted @ 1700 like they should. Hopefully they will cause I can't take this waiting crap anymore


----------



## slawson (Jan 5, 2007)

*still waiting..*

i took the test for the 2nd time dec 18 and still have not heard  back! there has got to be something done here people! lol


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 5, 2007)

slawson said:


> i took the test for the 2nd time dec 18 and still have not heard  back! there has got to be something done here people! lol


HA! I took the NREMT-B test the first week of Dec 06, and stilllllllllllllllllllllllllllll haven't heard a thing! You're right something does have to be done.  On a related topic.... I found the NREMT test ridiculous.  We were all taught/lectured on the new protocols for AHA-CPR, etc....and the test did not, in any way whatsoever reflect anything that we'd been taught.  I've gone with the notion that "if I passed that test, I'll kiss your butt in Court House Square!"  I passed with all A's every single every other test, including our state test.  There were questions that had not one answer choice to relfect what we'd been taught.  I mentioned this to the "tester" after the test and in regards to one specific questions, was told that that was a "TYPO" that had been on the test for YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!  UNBELIEVABLE... which is what I told him.  *Also...3/4 of the way into the test the "tester" announced the following..." OH, BTW, all of the questions are based on OLD protocols...!!!" * Well wasn't that a nice time to inform us of that... like we hadn't figured that out already!  I was so angered by that time that I just in no way believe I passed. I was soooooooooooooo frustrated.  (I call him the "tester" because I won't dignify him with any other title... any idiot could have given that test with better information, integrity)  *Anyways.. it's been over 4 weeks now and NOTHING!  *


----------



## slawson (Jan 5, 2007)

*wow...*



WVfirefightersmom said:


> HA! I took the NREMT-B test the first week of Dec 06, and stilllllllllllllllllllllllllllll haven't heard a thing! You're right something does have to be done.  On a related topic.... I found the NREMT test ridiculous.  We were all taught/lectured on the new protocols for AHA-CPR, etc....and the test did not, in any way whatsoever reflect anything that we'd been taught.  I've gone with the notion that "if I passed that test, I'll kiss your butt in Court House Square!"  I passed with all A's every single every other test, including our state test.  There were questions that had not one answer choice to relfect what we'd been taught.  I mentioned this to the "tester" after the test and in regards to one specific questions, was told that that was a "TYPO" that had been on the test for YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!  UNBELIEVABLE... which is what I told him.  *Also...3/4 of the way into the test the "tester" announced the following..." OH, BTW, all of the questions are based on OLD protocols...!!!" * Well wasn't that a nice time to inform us of that... like we hadn't figured that out already!  I was so angered by that time that I just in no way believe I passed. I was soooooooooooooo frustrated.  (I call him the "tester" because I won't dignify him with any other title... any idiot could have given that test with better information, integrity)  *Anyways.. it's been over 4 weeks now and NOTHING!  *





THAT SUCKS!! I took the test for the first time (and failed) on Dec 4 and it was graded on the 11th. Took the test again on the 18 and not even close. This is rediculous I think. NR said that they only grade tests from about 3:30-5:00 each evening. Thats insane. What do they do with the rest of thier damn time?

The test wasn't as I expected, but it was somewhat. I knew that something was going to be different than all the book tests we were taking but oh well.

Here's to missing 70% by one question and paying another 70 bucks - one expensive question if you ask me.


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 5, 2007)

slawson said:


> THAT SUCKS!! I took the test for the first time (and failed) on Dec 4 and it was graded on the 11th. Took the test again on the 18 and not even close. This is rediculous I think. NR said that they only grade tests from about 3:30-5:00 each evening. Thats insane. What do they do with the rest of thier damn time?
> 
> The test wasn't as I expected, but it was somewhat. I knew that something was going to be different than all the book tests we were taking but oh well.
> 
> Here's to missing 70% by one question and paying another 70 bucks - one expensive question if you ask me.



Just out of curiosity.. what state do ya live in?  I agree about the assumption that the book tests were gonna be different than the NREMT test... but here's a thought... LET'S TRAIN THESE PEOPLE ON WHAT THEY WILL ACTUALLY BE TESTED ON!?!?!?!?  OR TEST THEM ON WHAT THEY WERE TRAINED ON!!!!!!!!!!    Doesn't require rocket science does it????   DUH~!  
Yes... that IS an expensive question.... but I'm sorry but I have seriously wondered about the "TIMING" of all this.  I mean come on....Test is on Dec 5...it's now Jan. 5 and nothing.  It's the 21st century for God's sakes!  Here's an idea... let's NOT grade tests until after the first of the year when the fee increases by FIFTY bucks....or, at least do it so late in December that in the event you fail, you can't locate another test site until the fee goes up.  $$$$$$$$$$$$$    This is such a crock!  I fully agree with your feeling on them only grading tests for an hour and a half a day.  It again is a crock.

I just don't understand.  They're supposed to be trying to turn out the best trained, best qualified EMTs, but the way they are going about things just doesn't add up.  I mean honestly.. I invested nearly 5 months of my life in this EMT-B class.... and I mean INVESTED.. That's all I did in my waking hours.  I literally stopped nearly everything so that I could do this. Do it, I did.... I know what I was taught and know it thoroughly.  Then to be given a test that has not jack **** to do with the protocols we were taught... TYPOS (or so they said) on the NREMT TEST.... *I feel like I wasted all those months of my life!....*... MY MONEY, ...(over $200.00 total...no one paid my fees... no one)...Do they even care?  I think not.  I did notice that online it said that no application, or scoring would take place until the appropriate fee had been received... well guess what... MY CHECK CLEARED that I wrote them on test night... THEY HAVE MY MONEY,,, and as of today I have NOTHING.  RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :censored: 

Please forgive my ranting... I am so frustrated and upset.  I am very glad to have this forum to "vent" on.. but I will definitely try to control myself in the future...Again.. I apologize.  It's just very hard... I worked my 52 year old BUTT off learning this INSIDE AND OUT and unless by some miracle I passed , I feel like it was all for nothing.  Long story short... I'll believe it when I see it.  :sad:


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 5, 2007)

When I took my NREMT-P test the one's who failed got there results back faster than the one's who passed. So maybe the long wait will be worth it.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 5, 2007)

WVfirefightersmom said:


> LET'S TRAIN THESE PEOPLE ON WHAT THEY WILL ACTUALLY BE TESTED ON!?!?!?!?  OR TEST THEM ON WHAT THEY WERE TRAINED ON!!!!!!!!!!



Well, that information is certainly available.  I downloaded the DOT EMT curriculum and studied it along with my class materials. The DOT curriculum actually helped me answer some of the more 'obscure' questions on the NR test and I passed it with flying colours.

I never got my results online. Someone in the office entered my birthdate wrong. I got my results in the mail and after I called the NR folks and inquired about it, they found the typo and corrected it. I ended up waiting around 6 weeks for my results to show up by mail.

So it might be a simple typo. The holiday certainly delayed things a bit. Feel free to give them a call and ask them to verify the demographic information that they have for you. Who knows, maybe they fat fingered your street address AND your birthdate! ;-)


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 5, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> Well, that information is certainly available.  I downloaded the DOT EMT curriculum and studied it along with my class materials. The DOT curriculum actually helped me answer some of the more 'obscure' questions on the NR test and I passed it with flying colours.
> 
> I never got my results online. Someone in the office entered my birthdate wrong. I got my results in the mail and after I called the NR folks and inquired about it, they found the typo and corrected it. I ended up waiting around 6 weeks for my results to show up by mail.
> 
> So it might be a simple typo. The holiday certainly delayed things a bit. Feel free to give them a call and ask them to verify the demographic information that they have for you. Who knows, maybe they fat fingered your street address AND your birthdate! ;-)



First of all thanks to you and JEEPMEDIC for the encouraging words! I hope you're right.  But... not at all meaning to sound pesimisstic , but as far as I know, no one in the class has gotten results yet, and while I'd LOVE it if everyone in the class passed, I'm going on the odds and kinda doubt it. 

As for phoning them, I did on Dec. 23 only to be told that they had NOTHING on me.  So, after phoning the STATE OEMS, I discovered that the PROCTOR had "sat on the tests" and had just sent them in the week before  :angry: which would be roughly the 15th. So much for why the NREMT office had "nothing" on me.   

I'm just gonna quit worryin' about it and whatever happens, happens.  I'm just having a real hard time justifying/accepting the lackadaisical 
attitudes of all these people (especially the proctor) after we ALL put everything we had into it.

Oh well.... enough... ONWARDS and UPWARDS...

THANK YOU SO much for your kind words!  I'll let ya all know the results, either way when I get them.  :sad:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 5, 2007)

Just hang in there it will all work out!


----------



## slawson (Jan 6, 2007)

*the good the bad and all of the ugly*



jeepmedic said:


> When I took my NREMT-P test the one's who failed got there results back faster than the one's who passed. So maybe the long wait will be worth it.




wish that was the case as well.. my first test = failed and graded in 5 working days. the entire class was graded the same day. this time, I tested with a much larger group and don't know any of thier names so I can't call them and ask them about their status or check status online. so its STILL the waiting game.

interesting the above test was taken on Dec 5 and still no results. We took ours Dec 4 and thats when it was graded in 5 working days. One day makes 3 weeks difference.

THE GOOD NEWS!!!!

any new applicant will have thier results within 24-48 hours AND (not for sure) will even have an initial immediate result when the computer based testing is done. If this is not the case it IS possible. I have tested with pearson vue (agency handling computer based testing) and when those tests were taken, the result was an immediate one.

THE BAD NEWS.....
we would have gotton faster results if we waited till JAN 1 to take the computer based testing. Although it would have cost a few bucks more, it would be worth it. This waiting game is crap. They advised me they recieved 2000 written tests in one day. With grading occuring only a few hours a day (which i was also advised) that could mean some long waits for all of us. 

BS if you ask me! <_<


----------



## slawson (Jan 6, 2007)

WVfirefightersmom said:


> Just out of curiosity.. what state do ya live in?  I agree about the assumption that the book tests were gonna be different than the NREMT test... but here's a thought... LET'S TRAIN THESE PEOPLE ON WHAT THEY WILL ACTUALLY BE TESTED ON!?!?!?!?  OR TEST THEM ON WHAT THEY WERE TRAINED ON!!!!!!!!!!    Doesn't require rocket science does it????   DUH~!
> Yes... that IS an expensive question.... but I'm sorry but I have seriously wondered about the "TIMING" of all this.  I mean come on....Test is on Dec 5...it's now Jan. 5 and nothing.  It's the 21st century for God's sakes!  Here's an idea... let's NOT grade tests until after the first of the year when the fee increases by FIFTY bucks....or, at least do it so late in December that in the event you fail, you can't locate another test site until the fee goes up.  $$$$$$$$$$$$$    This is such a crock!  I fully agree with your feeling on them only grading tests for an hour and a half a day.  It again is a crock.
> 
> I just don't understand.  They're supposed to be trying to turn out the best trained, best qualified EMTs, but the way they are going about things just doesn't add up.  I mean honestly.. I invested nearly 5 months of my life in this EMT-B class.... and I mean INVESTED.. That's all I did in my waking hours.  I literally stopped nearly everything so that I could do this. Do it, I did.... I know what I was taught and know it thoroughly.  Then to be given a test that has not jack **** to do with the protocols we were taught... TYPOS (or so they said) on the NREMT TEST.... *I feel like I wasted all those months of my life!....*... MY MONEY, ...(over $200.00 total...no one paid my fees... no one)...Do they even care?  I think not.  I did notice that online it said that no application, or scoring would take place until the appropriate fee had been received... well guess what... MY CHECK CLEARED that I wrote them on test night... THEY HAVE MY MONEY,,, and as of today I have NOTHING.  RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :censored:
> ...



I live in KY (pretty much the best state in the world...)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 6, 2007)

You gave up a whole 5 months/probably twice a week.. that's it ? And you are upset because it took them a whole week to grade the test over holidays? I am surprised they even graded it until mid January. Obviously, you have never taken any board or professional tests. Some professions still grade by hand, so at least you are lucky that way. 

I much rather have them feed my test into the scan tron nice and easy, than to rush and jam and get a false reading. Five to six days is one of the fastest turn around for any certification testing organizations. Now, even with computer base testing one will still have to wait after finding out that they passed to get the letter and official confirmation, as well one usually has to obtain local and state credentials. 

Shame on your school for teaching local protocols instead of the National Curriculum which the NREMT tests over. So now, you are well trained to work where you live... but, how about the rest of the nation ? The NREMT tests over the *National* curriculum hence.. national registry. There is no way to test over each local regional or state protocols.. nor should they ever! 
That is the state and regional area problem, don't blame the NREMT organization. 

Did you not read the brochure, application and forms supplied by the NREMT when you took your test about the time allotment, or did you do as most and just sign the paper without any thought?.... Lesson, be sure to read the fine print on any test. 

I suggest I would spend my time on studying and less fretting on grade time.


----------



## slawson (Jan 6, 2007)

*Clarification...*



Ridryder911 said:


> You gave up a whole 5 months/probably twice a week.. that's it ? And you are upset because it took them a whole week to grade the test over holidays? I am surprised they even graded it until mid January. Obviously, you have never taken any board or professional tests. Some professions still grade by hand, so at least you are lucky that way.
> 
> I much rather have them feed my test into the scan tron nice and easy, than to rush and jam and get a false reading. Five to six days is one of the fastest turn around for any certification testing organizations. Now, even with computer base testing one will still have to wait after finding out that they passed to get the letter and official confirmation, as well one usually has to obtain local and state credentials.
> 
> ...



maybe i was misunderstood in my last post. I was very impressed that it took only 5 working days to grad the first test. from dec 4 to dec 11. That was impressive and admireable. What I don't understand is that they stated they only grade exams a few hours a day. What are they doing the rest of the day in the grading/certification dept? Given the holiday shutdowns and other hurdles, I fully understand that it would take longer. And since the 2nd test was taken (dec 18) it has only been about 3 weeks. However, I just think the process is slow. I have some microsoft certifications. They are very very strict on thier protocols and tests. You have to recieve the official confirmation just as you do with NREMT but they tell you initially at the VUE testing centers immediatly if you passed the test. This is effortless to do, would not compromise test integrity if administered as such with NREMT, and would boost "customer" (everyone here) satisfaction.

Although I understand that even scantrons take time, it just seem unacceptable with the laxed attitude of the testing process.

For me, this is my first (probably of many) medical exam - so I don't know what the industry standard of acceptance is. To me however it just seems with the level of technology availible this process could be greatly improved. 

Studying instead of waiting is a great idea, but I personally have much to gain with the outcome of positive results - full class/test/book re-imbursement ($700 bucks) as well as a pay raise in my current job, not to mention my part time job as an EMT. I want to know if I passed and want to know yesterday. As others, I guess im part of the "information age" where you don't want to wait on information. You want it 10 minutes ago. 

The protocols that were taught in the class were indeed national protocols, however the type of questions given on the NREMT were much different that was prepared for.

Am I near the same feelings as others waiting or other EMTs when I say this or am I way out in left field?

By the way excuse the spelling. Im sleepy and can't spell. Bad kombuenayshun.

Thanks. This is a great forum.


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 6, 2007)

*I think this was "directed" at ME....*



Ridryder911 said:


> You gave up a whole 5 months/probably twice a week.. that's it ?



WHOAAAAAAAAAAA!  You misunderstood!  I did NOT mean that!  What I meant was that I spent nearly EVERY waking hour STUDYING!   The class time was nothing more than the teacher reading aloud the chapter/chapters we were assigned.  I read that book... OVER AND OVER.... I did the ONLINE assignments OVER AND OVER, I did the correlating workbook assignments... I did flash cards OVER and OVER. When I had to go somewhere, the BOOK WENT WITH ME.  I studied in the car, at my 86 yr old mother's house when I went to visit.  I took the book with me when I was volunteering as an EMS assisstant and I READ/studied between calls.  My family was SICK of me doing nothing BUT *STUDYING*. I spent 5 months studying...THAT'S what I meant!   When I decided to do this, I meant to do it to the best of my ability.  



Ridryder911 said:


> And you are upset because it took them a whole week to grade the test over holidays?


  NO.  What I am upset about is the fact that 1. the proctor carried our tests around for at least 2 weeks before even sending them to the NREMT. 2.What I am upset about is that the proctor came to the test site about 8 minutes before the test began.... he threw papers at us and had us sign them stating the test will begin promptly at 5:45. 3. The proctor waited until 3/4 thru the test to tell us that the test was based on OLD AHA/CPR protocols. 4. That I was *told* that there was a TYPO on the NREMT exam that had been there for years.

And for clarification....they have not yet graded the test.  Holiday or not.
Also...Why do some tests get graded within such a short time, and others weeks and still nothing.



Ridryder911 said:


> Now, even with computer base testing one will still have to wait after finding out that they passed to get the letter and official confirmation, as well one usually has to obtain local and state credentials.


 At this point in time... I just want to know if I passed or not.  I understand waiting for official confirmation... and obtaining local and state credentials.



Ridryder911 said:


> Shame on your school for teaching local protocols instead of the National Curriculum which the NREMT tests over. So now, you are well trained to work where you live... but, how about the rest of the nation ? The NREMT tests over the *National* curriculum hence.. national registry,


 We used the AAOS EMT-B text book.  It DID teach national curriculum.  HOWEVER.  We were taught the NEW 2005 AHA/CPR protocols...but every single question (and there were MANY) that had anything to do with cardiac care &/or CPR  on this test was all based on previous AHA/CPR protocols which we had NOT be taught.  Those questions could made a big difference on test results!  And while not necessarily exactly related, consider this.  We were taught that when a cardiac patient has a systolic pressure of less than 100... we were NOT even to consider giving nitro.  PLAIN and SIMPLE-CUT AND DRIED... 100!  There was a question on the test asking just this.. but 100 was NOT EVEN A CHOICE!  I find this a prime example of what I'm referring to regarding the test not matching what we were taught. I find this incredulous.



Ridryder911 said:


> I suggest I would spend my time on studying and less fretting on grade time.


  You can't say nor have NO IDEA how much time I spent studying.  As for fretting on grade time... I'm sorry, but I think this is ridiculous.  Simply MY opinion. 



Ridryder911 said:


> Obviously, you have never taken any board or professional tests..


  Well you are exactly right. WOW!  I am 52 years old and yes this is my first.  The question is what does THAT have to do with anything?  I see all your credentials (R.N.,CCRN,CEN,CCEMT/P,NREMT/P).. quite impressive! But, everyone had to start somewhere, and this is where I'm starting.

 And as for "Shame on your school ", I do agree with that, but not for not having taught us national standards, (they did) but for lots of other things that are too numerous to mention and that I had no control over.

Now having said all that, while I don't necessarily agree with your views in your post regarding MY post, I very much appreciate your input.  You are obviously very knowledgable and experienced.  People like you are why I decided to join this forum. Thanks very much!


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 6, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> You gave up a whole 5 months/probably twice a week.. that's it ? And you are upset because it took them a whole week to grade the test over holidays? I am surprised they even graded it until mid January. Obviously, you have never taken any board or professional tests. Some professions still grade by hand, so at least you are lucky that way.
> 
> I much rather have them feed my test into the scan tron nice and easy, than to rush and jam and get a false reading. Five to six days is one of the fastest turn around for any certification testing organizations. Now, even with computer base testing one will still have to wait after finding out that they passed to get the letter and official confirmation, as well one usually has to obtain local and state credentials.
> 
> ...



You harp on we as EMS getting up with the times, but here you have someone that was taught the up to date AHA guidelines for CPR and it was not even on the "National" Registry Test. So who needs to catch up? These guidelines have been out for over a year now and as much money as WE pay out to NREMT they should have made these test out long before now. Plus NREMT knew befor we did that these guidelines were coming out.

Now for grading the test. No this person should not be upset at NREMT because the test was not sent in on time. But, yes they have a right to be upset that it has taken so long to grade them. If they do not want to grade test over the Holidays then do not give the test. That is simple. And in this day of "Education" one would think that NREMT could have a better way to grade test. 

As far as taking other Certification for the state I have other Professional certifications from the Commonwelth of Virginia that were graded and results were sent with Certificate in less that a week. Do you have to wait 6 to 8 weeks for your Drivers Lic?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry for misunderstanding, there has been so many inter posts it is hard to distinguish on which is which. 

The NREMT wrote a statement paper on which AHA they would use. Until recently candidates had either option of the old standards or use of new standards. If they did not allow that, you might want to check their web site to determine if the testing center violated the statement. I thought it was up to Jan.' 07 then everyone would be tested over new standards. 

I no longer participate at the basic testing or teaching, so I don't keep tabs as close on this. I know many are confused as well with the new ACLS standards being tested, similar to the BLS confusion. This will as well be interesting since new Paramedic texts are just now being distributed and new ACLS texts just published within the past 6 months. 

Unfortunately, this occurs with any changes. Confusion will reoccur in about 2 more years when the new curriculum comes out as well. Instructors need to be sure to keep in touch with the NREMT or testing agency on which specific areas will be tested over. 

Good luck on your tests and career,

R/r 911


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 6, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> The NREMT wrote a statement paper on which AHA they would use. Until recently candidates had either option of the old standards or use of new standards. If they did not allow that, you might want to check their web site to determine if the testing center violated the statement. I thought it was up to Jan.' 07 then everyone would be tested over new standards.



We weren't given any option of any kind.  Eight minutes prior to the test we were handed paper work and a test question booklet and an answer sheet. We were told to fill out the paper work and NOT to touch the booklet until instructed to do so.  

I knew :censored: well about 5 weeks into the class that the NREMT test was no way gonna be on what we were taught.  And, I was right.  I even asked the instructor a month or more ahead of time  if the test was gonna "match" our studies....with a reply of "WHO KNOWS"?  In fact.... I was told about 3 days after the test that the test we were given was a 1999 TEST!  WHAT is UP with THAT?   I just don't get it.... you'd think that these "entities" would be a little more effecient.


 Yes, I'm irritated having to wait so long for results, but  my big gripe is this...... If the new standards/protocols were out in time (THEY WERE BY MONTHS AND MONTHS) why wasn't the NREMT EXAM relfective of such?  I wonder.... COULDN'T / SHOULDN'T  the NREMT and the standards/text books/protocols be all done in conjunction, SO that this doesn't happen?   It's kinda like studying APPLES and being tested on ORANGES!  

I give up! I'm waiting... and at least as far as this topic goes, from here on silently.  It just keeps me too "riled up" and it's all for naught.  They're gonna do what they're gonna do and no one can do jack crap about it.  It's red tape and $$$$$$$$ pure and simple..... but they're messing with people's LIVES here!  Students lives as well and PATIENT'S LIVES, albeit in different ways.  If I'm wrong to care about that then so be it.  

SO....thanks very much again. I appreciate all the views/input.


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't sweet the written test. You can take it again and you know what is on it this time so you know what to study.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 6, 2007)

WVFirefightersmom,

A couple of things, it is not the NREMT fault. It was your instructor's fault. I as well as every instructor and training institution was informed about the changes and the specific date and as well as the options or non-options. 

I am questioning though, you were not given paperwork form NREMT in regards to enrollment application and required signature to accompany payment ? 

*As well, technically if this was a basic tests it was your state, local, or school that technically failed you, not the NREMT, because NREMT does not perform practical skills test at the basic level! * They allow states and schools to test and they accept those institution results. Therefore, if it was inappropriate testing it was performed locally, not nationally. 

*NREMT only sanctions advanced levels skill stations.* 

Sorry for your aggravation, but if fellow students failed as well, I would contact you training center and possibly require clarification. Also NREMT does not "send" anyone technically from them on basic exams. It might a representative from your region on behalf on the NREMT. 

R/r 911


----------



## joemt (Jan 6, 2007)

I have to agree with Rid..it's not a National Registry issue.. it's an Instructor issue... I warned my students in advance about the wording of NR questions, and the fact that the new CPR changes would not be reflected in the NR test until January..... they came back and told me that the NR test was easier than the tests that they had in their class.  The average score of my students?   84%


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 6, 2007)

Look at the Basic Skill sheets. Some places do have Practicals for EMT-B's. You will also find the last sheet under basic interesting. It's for Intubation.

http://www.nremt.org/emtservices/exam_coord_man.asp


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 6, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> WVFirefightersmom,
> 
> A couple of things, it is not the NREMT fault. It was your instructor's fault. I as well as every instructor and training institution was informed about the changes and the specific date and as well as the options or non-options.


  Yep, I totally agree on this point, IF they were informed. Just because you and others were doesn't mean tho that OUR instructor was.  This could again be the fault of the state rep.



Ridryder911 said:


> I am questioning though, you were not given paperwork form NREMT in regards to enrollment application and required signature to accompany payment ?


  YES... I must not be typing/relaying this correctly.  YES.... We WERE given paper work and they were given their 20.00 check.... all within the 8 minutes before the test started.... ON test night.



Ridryder911 said:


> *As well, technically if this was a basic tests it was your state, local, or school that technically failed you, not the NREMT, because NREMT does not perform practical skills test at the basic level! * They allow states and schools to test and they accept those institution results. Therefore, if it was inappropriate testing it was performed locally, not nationally.



Yes.. it was a basic test, and yes we were tested on practicals by state reps. 





Ridryder911 said:


> Sorry for your aggravation, but if fellow students failed as well, I would contact you training center and possibly require clarification. Also NREMT does not "send" anyone technically from them on basic exams. It might a representative from your region on behalf on the NREMT.


 That is exactly what I meant... it was a state rep on behalf of the NREMT.
Should he NOT have known... if everyone was informed as you say?

  If he did he certainly did NOT inform any of us of any options... nothing.  Here's your paper work, gimme the check, here's your test--you have 2 1/2 hours..  GO!

... wham bam thank ya mam.


I'm upset equally... 50% at the state rep for what I've already expressed and 50% at the NREMT for not making sure that the tests vs study material aren't in tandem and that the state reps that are sent of BEHALF of and therefore to REPRESENT THEM, aren't up to par, and don't relay the important information or aren't informed themselves.  It's a failure on the state and national level.  One isn't/shouldn't be held anymore responsible than the other.

ANd also... whether or not I pass now in the future or ever... there is an important missing logic here, in my opinion.   It's called the NATIONAL registry of EMTS......they're called NATIONAL standards..... shouldn't the text books, study material, AS WELL as the test be NATIONAL????  ALL THE SAME>> NATIONWIDE????????........BASED ON THE SAME INFO/STANDARDS etc?  (and I'm NOT referring to *local *protocols.. whole other box of worms)
It would certainly do away with a most if not all of the confusion and problems.  
Oh wait.. I forgot... it'd also do away with a LOT of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!
(WHOMP there it is!)

*
It's really very simple... I can't make it any more simple to get.  The TEST DID NOT REFLECT WHAT WE WERE TAUGHT.  The STATE REP TOLD US 3/4 THRU THE TEST THAT IT WAS ON OLD PROTOCOLS/STANDARDS that we WERE NOT TAUGHT.  Again, apples/ oranges.*

Considering the timing in the change of AHA/CPR protocols, and the early DECEMBER '06 TEST DATE.... and the HUGE amount of time in between...*If the NREMT isn't responsible about which tests THEY GIVE OUT then WHO IS?*

I mean ... after all *OUR INSTRUCTOR TAUGHT US THE RIGHT PROTOCOLS... *THE NREMT IS THE ONE WHO GAVE US A RIDICULOUSLY OUT OF DATE...and in my opinion INVALID TEST BOOKLET based on OUT OF DATE PROTOCOLS ON WHICH WE WERE NOT TAUGHT!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't care WHAT anyone says.. IN THIS CASE THE NREMT IS WRONG.  IF the :censored: protocols changed then the :censored: test should have changed too. I wanna see YOU or anyone else take an entire class on one set of protocols/standards and then be tested on ones that are completely different and YEARS OLD.  You'd be upset too!


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 6, 2007)

joemt said:


> I have to agree with Rid..it's not a National Registry issue.. it's an Instructor issue... I warned my students in advance about the wording of NR questions, and the fact that the new CPR changes would not be reflected in the NR test until January..... they came back and told me that the NR test was easier than the tests that they had in their class.  The average score of my students?   84%



*IF my instructor was informed.  I swear I think/almost sure the problem lies with the STATE rep.*

But as I said before the NREMT had PLENTY OF TIME TO REVISE THOSE TESTS TO SHOW THE NEW PROTOCOLS BEFORE THEY ACTUALLY TOOK EFFECT.  I feel they just chose NOT to... again would cost $$$$$$$$$ and what the hey.... if they flunk.. they can retest after Jan. 1 and give up 50.00 a pop to do it!


----------



## joemt (Jan 6, 2007)

I am not now, nor have I ever been a fan of the National Registry, however, I have to say that your Instructor should have been knowledgeable about what was or was not going to be utilized on the exam, and should have made every effort to convey that message to you.  

I can fully understand your frustration, and anger regarding this situation, and I will even give in to the fact that yes, the NREMT is partially to blame.  Although I encourage you to find out what goes into revising National Exams... it's truly NOT just an issue of take this question out and put this one in.  From my understanding regarding the AHA CPR issues of your exam, there were only a couple of AED questions, and basically nothing else regarding CPR.  

So...... if you feel that the NREMT should have been updated to what your instructor taught in class, I would have to disagree.  The NREMT Exam is based upon National DOT Curriculum Standards.  If you had problems with other portions of the exam (not including the CPR issue) then it's your Instructors fault.  I've seen too many times "Instructors" who feel that they should teach "field EMS" vs. book EMS.  Here's the problem with that... every jurisdiction, district, region, state, county and town has different protocols, it would be IMPOSSIBLE to devise a national exam that meets all of the different stuff out there.. that is why we have a Standard Curriculum to teach Didactic, Psychomotor and Affective Learning skills from.  All Instructors are supposed to be teaching directly from texts that follow these guidelines... the idea is follow the book, and don't give "field advice" (Rid, please correct me if I'm wrong here).

Oh, and by the way... I agree.. the NREMT DOES like their $$$, but opposed to popular opinion, they are NOT out to flunk students, just to turn a quarter... don't you think someone would have caught on by now?

Just my 2 cents...
Jo


----------



## FireStrut (Jan 6, 2007)

*When I took my NR test I just kept the ABC in mind and give the patient high flow O2 with a non rebreather and I past it. Took me two weeks to find out the results, I have more gray hairs because of the waiting period. But it was worth it, words can not say how I felt when I found out that I had passed. Now the real learning begins.*


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 6, 2007)

> I am not now, nor have I ever been a fan of the National Registry, however, I have to say that your Instructor should have been knowledgeable about what was or was not going to be utilized on the exam, and should have made every effort to convey that message to you.



We asked... she told us that the STATE rep. was her source of information and he had given her none.. even when she asked.





> I can fully understand your frustration, and anger regarding this situation, and I will even give in to the fact that yes, the NREMT is partially to blame.  Although I encourage you to find out what goes into revising National Exams... it's truly NOT just an issue of take this question out and put this one in.  From my understanding regarding the AHA CPR issues of your exam, there were only a couple of AED questions, and basically nothing else regarding CPR


.  

I know it's not easy to revise.  But between the announcement of the new protocols and the effective date, left PLENTY Of time... months and months and months.  AND there were FAR MORE THAN A COUPLE questions regarding CPR/AED/cardiac on our tests... far more!  Your understanding of the amount of questions on this topic on the tests must have been from a different test.  IN FACT.... the proctor told us before the test that we all would not have the same test.  We didn't.  After the class we all talked and figured after comparing our memory on test questions that we recalled,  that there were at least 3 tests given to our 17 students that night.



> So...... if you feel that the NREMT should have been updated to what your instructor taught in class, I would have to disagree.  The NREMT Exam is based upon National DOT Curriculum Standards.  If you had problems with other portions of the exam (not including the CPR issue) then it's your Instructors fault.  I've seen too many times "Instructors" who feel that they should teach "field EMS" vs. book EMS.  Here's the problem with that... every jurisdiction, district, region, state, county and town has different protocols, it would be IMPOSSIBLE to devise a national exam that meets all of the different stuff out there.. that is why we have a Standard Curriculum to teach Didactic, Psychomotor and Affective Learning skills from.  All Instructors are supposed to be teaching directly from texts that follow these guidelines... the idea is follow the book, and don't give "field advice" (Rid, please correct me if I'm wrong here).



We WERE taught by the BOOK.  We were told that we had to learn the BOOK and nothing but the BOOK. She did not EVER teach "FIELD ADVICE" NOR "FIELD PRACTICES"!  We were told we would learn that later with experience.  We were TAUGHT THE BOOK.  I don't think the test should reflect all the protocols of every jusidiction, district... etc. It SHOULD however reflect the protocols re: CPR/AED/AHA new standards.  THERE WAS TIME.  



> Oh, and by the way... I agree.. the NREMT DOES like their $$$, but opposed to popular opinion, they are NOT out to flunk students, just to turn a quarter... don't you think someone would have caught on by now?



I never said they were "OUT TO FLUNK STUDENTS"... what I said was, in my opinion.. they don't give a crap if they do flunk!  And.. THEY DON'T!  And it's just my opinion that if, in the process, they make an extra 50 bucks off each person that does.. well YOO HA!

So.. folks, here's the deal. I didn't mean to stir up a hornet's nest.  I was just voicing my opinions, experiences and feelings.  I didn't mean to offend anyone.  Sorry if I did.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 6, 2007)

Actually, state EMS representatives and as well educational institutions that are associated with NREMT was informed of the date, what material, would be administered. 

I too am not a big NREMT, but way too many times, people give NREMT too much power. It is only a testing company, and in which they did give notice on what portion, date and skills would be changing. This came as well with the computer base testing. 

Looking through my emails, the first notice that there will be a change was almost over a year ago, to be aware and look for the official date. The reason was to be sure all candidates and students would have ample opportunity to be able to learn new material. I was informed about spring that the candidates could take either the old or new until Jan. 2007, then would be tested over new standards. 

I am not sure, since it is has been a while since I was a NREMT rep, but some states keep tests at their facilities and a designee is delegated to maintain security and process applications. Why I asked about the forms, is because NREMT requires a large amount of paperwork to be processed through.. such as course I.D. number, Instructor number, clinical hours, etc.. so again, this appears to be back at the state level. 

I am not sure if you investigated the NREMT web site, but this is posted within it ...http://www.nremt.org/about/article_00027_AHA_Test_Revision.asp

........_The NREMT Announces Plan to Incorporate the Revised AHA Guidelines on NREMT Exams
By Gregg S Margolis, PhD.
Posted 02/22/2006

The NREMT recognizes that the EMS community is in a transition period as medical directors, EMS agencies, EMS educational programs, and States implement the 2005 American Heart Association Guidelines for CPR and Emergency Cardiovascular Care. In conjunction with this transition, the NREMT will be revising examinations as follows:

After June 1, 2006 the NREMT will publish interim pencil-and-paper EMT-Basic and First Responder Exams. After September 1, 2006 the NREMT will publish interim Paramedic, EMT-Intermediate (85 and 99) Exams. * The interim examinations will be constructed so that candidates will not be penalized for being trained over either 2000 or 2005 AHA Guidelines for CPR and Emergency Cardiovascular Care. *

After January 1, 2007 all NREMT cognitive and psychomotor exams will reflect 2005 American Heart Association Guidelines for Emergency Cardiovascular Care. 

During the transition period, practical exam skill sheets will continue to reflect 2000 guidelines; however instructions to examiners will be modified so that candidates correctly performing to 2005 guidelines are not penalized. 

This transition plan is predicated on assumption that the American Heart Association releases educational materials supporting the new guidelines as scheduled and may be modified if the AHA changes the scheduled release time for educational materials.
_

Not to be condescending, but basic tests are administered daily to several thousand of candidates daily. This test is pretty routinely administered and actually has became pretty routine in administration.

As well, there is not enough questions over BLS, CPR/AED to be the sole cause of failure of written examination in regards of the test. 

I do understand your frustration, and some of it appears to be warranted at the local region. Yes, NREMT is responsible but at the basic level (again this exam is administered several times a day) it is not the same criteria to the advance level. This would be like AHA attempting to monitor all their CPR tests and skill sheets, which they did at one time, and found out it is totally overwhelming and impossible. 

Yes, the price may seem costly.. yet again, even plumbers and electrician license fee are several hundred dollars. I pay several hundred dollars every year for re-cert test fee and yes they costs, but unfortunately part of the business. 

Again, good luck on your retest.. you might even want to consider to test at another site or state....

R/r 911


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 7, 2007)

> Actually, state EMS representatives and as well educational institutions that are associated with NREMT was informed of the date, what material, would be administered


. 

Education institution???  Our classes were in the local vocational technical center.. and not affiliated with it at all.  We just used their one classroom.   I'm assuming it was state affiliated since we paid our class fees to WV RESA Public Service Training.... and THEIR coordinator was our proctor.



> I too am not a big NREMT, but way too many times, people give NREMT too much power. It is only a testing company, and in which they did give notice on what portion, date and skills would be changing. This came as well with the computer base testing.
> 
> Looking through my emails, the first notice that there will be a change was almost over a year ago, to be aware and look for the official date. The reason was to be sure all candidates and students would have ample opportunity to be able to learn new material. I was informed about spring that the candidates could take either the old or new until Jan. 2007, then would be tested over new standards.



We LEARNED THE NEW MATERIAL-WERE TESTED ON THE OLD MATERIAL.



> I am not sure, since it is has been a while since I was a NREMT rep, but some states keep tests at their facilities and a designee is delegated to maintain security and process applications.



This is EXACTLY what happened, I'm nearly positive.  The RESA coordinator has been the proctor on all tests as long as I can remember.  I think he has the tests at his office and just re-uses them over and over... all 3+ versions..... the newest being a 1999 test!



> I am not sure if you investigated the NREMT web site, but this is posted within it


.

I've read every word on their website. I'll believe it when I see it.



> As well, there is not enough questions over BLS, CPR/AED to be the sole cause of failure of written examination in regards of the test.


Nope, you're right AGAIN...it wouldn't be the SOLE cause of failure.  But consider this... if one has problems on OTHER areas..those CPR/AED/BLS questions being not the ones taught COULD MAKE A DIFFERENCE if it came down to 1-2 questions above/below failing.



> Yes, the price may seem costly.. yet again, even plumbers and electrician license fee are several hundred dollars. I pay several hundred dollars every year for re-cert test fee and yes they costs, but unfortunately part of the business.



I couldn't possibly care less about the $$$ out of my pocket.. it's the principal of it all!



> Again, good luck on your retest.. you might even want to consider to test at another site or state....




THANKS... ya just probably jinxed me!   
 I don't know YET IF I FAILED OR PASSED!  (hence my "hissies" regarding taking so longggggggggggggggggggg to find out!  I'm like that other dude that said "I WANNA KNOW YESTERDAY!"  LOL

Again... it's the principal of the matter. YES I HOPE TO GOD I PASSED... but if I did or didn't it's all of the things I have mentioned that are just not right and for me consitute a problem with the entire process.... not just for me but for EVERYONE IN MY CLASS!

As for *IF* I have to re-test (which I wouldn't doubt AT ALL) It *will *be somewhere else.... the closest CBT site is 2 hours away--- at the VERY SITE WHERE THE ABOVE MENTIONED PROCTOR's OFFICE IS and with MY luck it's PROBABLY AT HIS :censored: desk!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may very well go to Virginia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 7, 2007)

This is part of the problem of EMS. Most of the time no one knows who is the Capt. of the ship or whom, what is going on. Yes, you would think with the number of courses being taught they would have it down to a fine art. 

From what you described your RESA coordinator dropped the ball. Probably, grabbed a boxed up set of tests in a hurry and proceeded as usual. I do doubt that NREMT was aware or will ever be notified, unless one of your classmates makes a phone call or a letter. 

This type of event(s) leaves a sour taste in applicants mouth forever; I wish I could say it was only isolated to EMS. When I took my RN (before computer testing) someone broke into a office in another state and stole a copy... thus tests secrecy had been broken, they considered to make us take the whole test over again... this would be nationwide. It took them over three months to finally grade and make a final decision. So I do understand your dilemma. 

R/r 911


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 7, 2007)

NREMT selects the Proctors for their test sites. And pays them to be there. So the thing goes back to NREMT. Here our OEMS pays me to teach classes and if I do not follow there rules I will not teach anymore. Same with the Test sites. If you screw it up the OEMS will not let you proctor anymore.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry, that is erroneous for basic level. This might be somehow in your area, but not in all states. Our proctors are all volunteers. In fact for the basic they don't even require field experience. I have seen EMT's that just passed the course 2 months prior and be a proctor.... again the  * NREMT does not require or perform Basic practicals, rather they allow schools and states to perform them.* Advance level exams is a whole different situation. 

R/r 911


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 8, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Sorry, that is erroneous for basic level. This might be somehow in your area, but not in all states. Our proctors are all volunteers. In fact for the basic they don't even require field experience. I have seen EMT's that just passed the course 2 months prior and be a proctor.... again the  * NREMT does not require or perform Basic practicals, rather they allow schools and states to perform them.* Advance level exams is a whole different situation.
> 
> R/r 911



What ever argue with yourself. I know what has and is happening here. I know what I have been paid for. And I have helped with the NREMT sites.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 8, 2007)

You might have been paid, but it was not from NREMT, and if so the next committee meeting will have something new on the agenda. Let's be correct when stating something, there are many people whom take information from this site as gospel. Please read their testing information policy.( http://www.nremt.org/about/about_exams.asp#Practical Examination)  

The state or even the school might using the NREMT Basic Skills sheet and performing the skills station, but the NREMT organization itself * does not* actually perform the skills test. That is why many states no longer even perform practical skill station for the Basic EMT level, as they are tested within the basic program itself. 

NREMT does not even have an "examiner" criteria for basic levels, again only for the advanced levels. 

Sorry, not trying to argue, but many assume that NREMT actually performs the practical portion of the Basic EMT, which is not true. Rather, they accept the institutions or the states recommendation. Most of the confusion occurs because when they take the test, the proctors will usually use the NREMT check list, and the candidates will take the written at the same day. 

When a candidate calls in regard to skills station (basic) to the NREMT, they will be told to contact the testing center (state or regional).  

R/r 911


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 8, 2007)

I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!! 
I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!:excl: 
I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!B) 
I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!B) 
I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!! 
I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!! 
I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!:lol: 
I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!! 

TAKE THAT RESA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
(And.. they're STILL gettin' a letter!)


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 8, 2007)

AWSOME!!!!  congrats girl, let me be the first to toast!:beerchug: and now a chaser!:beerchug: WEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 8, 2007)

Congrats....


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 8, 2007)

That's great!  Congrats!!


----------



## FireStrut (Jan 8, 2007)

*OUTSTANDING!! Congrats. *


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Jan 9, 2007)

You rock!  Good for you! :beerchug:


----------



## WannaBEMT (Jan 10, 2007)

Good job!  Congratulations!

Jenn


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 10, 2007)

Congratulations on the payoff for your hard work and all that time dedicated to learning your new craft.  Well Done!!


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 10, 2007)

WVfirefightersmom said:


> I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!
> I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!:excl:
> I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!B)
> I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!B)
> ...



Congrats. Good job. Now the real learning begins.


----------



## slawson (Jan 12, 2007)

WVfirefightersmom said:


> I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!
> I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!:excl:
> I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!B)
> I PASSED!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!B)
> ...



congrats! thats wonderful.. when did you take your test again? i took mine dec 18 and am still waiting for the results.

let the learning begin!


----------



## slawson (Jan 13, 2007)

slawson said:


> congrats! thats wonderful.. when did you take your test again? i took mine dec 18 and am still waiting for the results.
> 
> let the learning begin!



FINALLY SOME PROGRESS!!!

My exam has FINALLY been "sent" to scoring and "should" be graded within "72" hours. Now I'm actually nervous if I passed or not. 

Oh well. We shall see.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 14, 2007)

Good luck!!


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 15, 2007)

slawson said:


> FINALLY SOME PROGRESS!!!
> 
> My exam has FINALLY been "sent" to scoring and "should" be graded within "72" hours. Now I'm actually nervous if I passed or not.
> 
> Oh well. We shall see.



Well I can tell ya... the wait is horrible.  If there's anything MORE horrible, it's the time/wait between "sent to scoring" and the final results!  I swear I could hardly function at all.  Fortunately it only took about 3 hours before my results were up.  WHAT A RELIEF! 

 Best wishes to you.... I sure know how ya feel and it ain't fun!  I've got my fingers and toes crossed for ya!


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 15, 2007)

By the way... Thanks to everyone for your support and kind words during my wait for the results! I appreciate it immensely!


----------



## slawson (Jan 15, 2007)

your welcom and much congrats on that.. 

no person should have to to through this though...

Level:   	  Basic
Status:  	 Sent to Scoring
Description:  	"Sent to Scoring" indicates that your application has been   approved and your examination has been forwarded to the data processing staff to be scored. Your official registration status will be posted on this page in the next *72 hours.*

i have a hunch that weekends don't count in the 72 hours!


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 15, 2007)

slawson said:


> your welcom and much congrats on that..
> 
> no person should have to to through this though...
> 
> ...



I doubt weekends count either.  That s:censored: s though.  And I agree... we shouldn't have to go thru this.  The "HOLIDAY" coming right on the heels of your "sent to scoring"  is really rotten timing.  Similar stuff happens to me all the time.  I'm sure you'll be fine though.  This holiday is delaying the postal delivery of my paper work too.... RRRRRRRrrrrrrrrr   I can't wait to see the actual score.  I also have to wait on my state paper work.... which I am now dubbing "the second coming".     .... and I might add, will probably take just as long.  

In the meantime... I'm sooooooooo relieved .... and you will be too!  It's amazing what that ONE LITTLE WORD does for your confidence level.... sorta validates your hard work and knowledge on what you've been taught.  

I betcha your results are up no later than 5 pm EST tomorrow.  My "sent to scoring" came up on Monday the 9th at 2:50pm and the results were up at exactly 5:01pm the same day.  

Can't wait to hear!  hugs!


----------



## slawson (Jan 15, 2007)

TO ALL:

I just checked the results from the website and FINALLY.....results are posted.

Took them a month to tell me I PASSED! 

So I guess I am halfway legit now ? lol

Thanks to ALL who waited and sweat it out with me.

You guys are great...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 15, 2007)

Honey! let me be the first to toast you and say CONGRATS!!!!! :beerchug:


----------



## slawson (Jan 15, 2007)

Heck yea beer chug!  mmm i can feel it hit my lips now... de-lish!


----------



## WVfirefightersmom (Jan 16, 2007)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so happy for ya!  CONGRATULATIONS!
:beerchug:


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 16, 2007)

slawson said:


> TO ALL:
> 
> I just checked the results from the website and FINALLY.....results are posted.
> 
> ...



congrats. Now the real learning can take place.


----------



## slawson (Jan 16, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> congrats. Now the real learning can take place.



thank you sir! I can't wait to learn and learn and learn. 

Think i wanna be a medic!


----------



## futuretoledoemt (Jan 19, 2007)

It's not been that long for me... I haven't forgotten how hard the wait is.

Congrats to both of you... You did it.  I'm giddy for you both 

Now send some good vibes my way.  Medic test is T minus 7 months for me.  

Way to go both of you 

April
Insane Medic Student


----------



## EMS215 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Passed!!*

FINALLY!!! After weeks of waiting, I PASSED!! Can't wait to get out there and start learning and working in the field. Thanks everyone for the support. I haven't posted much but I read the forum daily and I've already learned so much from all you guys without really even saying much. Anyhow, I passed, I'm psyched, and I gotta find a job now haha.


----------



## slawson (Jan 19, 2007)

luckily for all the newest of newbies, there is only a 24-48 hr wait for the results since the computer based testing has been implemented.... but CONGRATS on medic school and let me be the first to wish you good luck!

you know my results were interesting, on the first test, i scored an 89 in truama. this time everything improved but that, which sharpley declined to almost a 63. If i would have maintained just the trauma score level I would have made almost a 85 overall level, but made a 74. I guess different tests, different scores but 74 is a 74 and passing. I don't think anyone will ask me while I work on them, Im sorry sir what was your NR test score?

Has anyone ever "aced" the test at a smooth 150 out of 150 questions?


----------



## EMS215 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, I took my test on Dec. 21. That wait was killer. I did fairly well, would have liked to do better on ob/peds, i got 16 of 21 for 76%. other then that i scored mostly in the 80's for an 83% overall. thank god its done with tho.


----------



## smacphee (Jan 23, 2007)

I finally got my results back.  Passed here with a 78, while my friend had gotten an 81.  I did best on airway and OB aparently with mid 80s but stank on trauma.


----------



## 94accord (Jan 24, 2007)

I finnished my class with an 87% on the final, and an 82% on the national. This was last August. It is now the end of Jan, I have been working as an NREMTB for this company for 4 months, got my patches, and cards, and I am STILL "unregesterred" according to nremt.org!!! Oh well, I have confirmed it through my state fire school and I have gotten the state cards as well. Upgraded to a non-cdl class a license and got a spiffy new evo license. I would call them to tell them to please check their records, but my company will not let me call Ohio, and I am not doing it on my prepay cell phone lol. Oh well. As long as I got the cards, thats all that matters to me... now I just have to get some con-eds out of the way. LOL


----------



## 94accord (Jan 24, 2007)

slawson said:


> I guess different tests, different scores but 74 is a 74 and passing.




As my instructors always liked to tell us.... 

"What do you call the person that graduated last in medical school?"


"DOCTOR!" 

A pass is a pass is a pass.
Congrats to all the new emt's


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 24, 2007)

94accord said:


> I finnished my class with an 87% on the final, and an 82% on the national. This was last August. It is now the end of Jan, I have been working as an NREMTB for this company for 4 months, got my patches, and cards, and I am STILL *"unregesterred"* (unregistered) according to nremt.org!!! Oh well, I have confirmed it through my state fire school and I have gotten the state cards as well. Upgraded to a non-cdl class a license and got a spiffy new evo license. I would call them to tell them to please check their records, but my company will not let me call Ohio, and I am not doing it on my prepay cell phone lol. Oh well. As long as I got the cards, thats all that matters to me... now I just have to get some con-eds out of the way. LOL



Just because you have the cards you may not be in their records. If you know that you are not currently on their list, then I would be sure that there has not been an clerical error. When you re-register, you want to be sure you are able without problems. Good luck !

P.s. the lowest grade passing may be called Doctor but not be able to practice! .. One has to have an upper level to get into a residency program. Hence.. Dr. not able to practice...

R/r 911


----------



## premedtim (Jan 25, 2007)

This thread brings up a lingering question of mine about taking the NREMT exam. If you're current an EMT student, and in the semester system so it's 16 weeks long, at what point should you start studying for National Registry if you plan to buy the NREMT-B study exam materials and study off of those?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 25, 2007)

I would purchase one near the end or 3/4 through it. Most of the curriculum at the end is wrap up. One should have most of the "meat" of the course by the time you are at just mid point. 

R/r 911


----------

